# Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2006)

Moin Gemeinde. Was würdet Ihr sagen, wie lange kann man Seefische (hier Heringe) in der Gefriertruhe lagern?

Interessant sind auch Dorsch oder Makrele.

Bin gespannt.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Halbes bis dreiviertel Jahr |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Jo las die jungs mal gut Kühlen !!! Die können schon was ab. 
Natürlich mußt du sie auch richtig einpacken, ansonsten haste Gefrierbrand ohne ende......Ich soch mol 1 Johr kannste sie Frosten die Jungs....dann aber ab in den Räucherrer.:m


----------



## mot67 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

um so fettreicher der fisch um so kürzer die haltbarkeit. 
makrelen würd ich nach einem jahr nicht mehr essen


----------



## joopie (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Als Feinschmecker würde ich Heringe garnicht einfrieren.
Mot67 hat übrigens Recht. Je mehr Fettanteil, umso mehr Geschmacksverlust nach dem einfrieren.
Ansonsten sollte Seefisch maximal 3 Monate im Kühler liegen.
Danach taugen sie geschmacklich gesehen, nur noch als Köderfische (wenn erlaubt)!
:g


----------



## Kegelfisch (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Hei GPSJunkie|wavey: 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr ca 30 kg Heringe küchenfertig eingefroren.Trotzdem ich relativ häufig welche brate und einlege bzw.auch mal welche räuchere , waren es doch zu viele. Nach 'nem dreiviertel Jahr habe ich sie dann doch lieber zum anfüttern oder als Fetzenköder für Norge genommen.Die war'n dann nicht mehr so richtig lecker#d .In Zukunft hör ich lieber eher auf,auch wenns schwer fällt.#6 Guten Rutsch ; Uwe


----------



## bootsangler-b (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

moin,
meine erfahrung ist, dass es von der fischart abhängt und von der beabsichtigten zubereitungsart. einfach zu sagen, "weil ich feinschmecker bin" ist mir da etwas zu platt, denn wenn z.b. der hering in butter gebraten werden soll um danach süß-sauer eingelegt zu werden, ist es egal, ob er eben gefangen wurde oder ein halbes jahr im froster lag. den unterschied merkt man nicht. als bückling (geräuchert mit kopf und innereien) würde ich ihn nie essen wollen, wenn er vorher eingefrostet war. 
als filet geräuchert geht es. dass man die tüten richtig verschließt, halte ich für normal.
ja, makrele habe ich nie länger als 2 bis höchstens drei monate im froster, hering und dorsch bis zu 6 monaten.
eine probe, heringe ein jahr aufzubewahren habe ich mal gemacht, aber derunterschied  war beim braten zu merken....
seitdem lieben mich alle katzen der nachbarschaft. sie hingen förmlich mit der nase an den geruchswolken, die aus meinem abzugsschornstein kamen .

bernd


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Moin, danke für die Antworten. Da es meine ersten Heringe sind die ich gefangen habe, und ich die gleich nachdem Fang ausgenommen und kalt gestellt habe, werde ich meine ersten Heringe dann doch mal braten und sauer einlegen.

Danke für die Antworten, und nächstes mal werde ich die Heringe auch schneller verarbeiten.

Waren "nur" 65 stk, aber die sind noch zubewältigen.

Bin gespannt wie die schmecken.


----------



## framast (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Na, dann guten Hunger und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue!
War ein interessanter Beitrag.
Man lernt hier eben nie aus.
Gruß framast


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gefrierdauer von Fischen, speziell Heringe*

Moin Falk, das sollte auch nicht. Aber ich traute mir das zubereiten noch nicht zu.  Da die Heringe zufälliger weise mit Wasser eingefroren sind, werde ich die schön Braten und Sauer einlegen. Dann wird das "ranzige" durch "sauer" ersetzt.:q 

Guten Rutsch und 2007 krumme Ruten.


----------

